# Vom Hai attackiert



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ganz einfach nur dumm - dagegen wächst aber auch kein Kraut im Garten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (23. Juli 2021)

Glück gehabt ,hätte schlimmer kommen können ,
ich habe für solche Angeber und Spinner absolut nichts übrig - klicke mir selbst
solche Videos nicht an - wenn ich sie nicht wie hier direkt angeboten bekomme


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juli 2021)

Ich kenne das. Mich hat mal ein Rotauge gebissen, waren das Schmerzen.


----------



## Nuesse (23. Juli 2021)

Neue Sprachregelung: Forscher wollen aus Haiattacken »negative Begegnungen« machen
					

Haie haben oft ein schlechtes Image – australische Behörden wollen das mit einem neuen Wording ändern. Ihnen ist wichtig: Ein »Biss« ist keine »Attacke«.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Doanafischer (23. Juli 2021)

Amis halt. Irgendeinen riesen Sch... machen, und wenn dann was passiert "Oh my god" tun sie überrascht und machen auf betroffen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Das hätte der Typ sich mal bei Tigerhaien wagen sollen, die hätten ihm aber das andere Ende der Hand abgebissen. 

Man stelle sich einmal vor, diese Riffhaie wären in einen Feeding Frenzy geraten, trotz Absicherung holt den Typen doch so schnell keiner aus dem Wasser.

Leichtsinnig bis dumm sind solche Stunts mit Wildtieren allemal, schließlich kann man nie vorhersehen was passieren wird. Steve Irwin war damals auch nicht viel besser, letztlich hat ihn seine Respektlosigkeit vor der Natur ja auch sein Leben gekostet. Säbelzahntiger mögen zwar lange ausgestorben sein, die Dummen & Unvorsichtigen holen sie sich vor ihrem Höhleneingang aber noch immer. Darwinismus in Reinkultur.


----------



## Leonb (24. Juli 2021)

Also Haie sind überhaupt keine gefährlichen Tiere und ich finde diese Shark week von Discovery schon etwas fraglich. Dort geht es ja um Einschaltquoten und dafür werden die Tiere natürlich sehr provoziert. Außerdem wird mit Superlativen nur sos um sich geschmissen. Wenn die sagen der ist der Ultra Mega gef-hroichste Hai, dann können die keine Bilder von Haien zeigen, die einfach nur rumschwimmen. Da muss dann schon etwas passieren .
Die Haie an sich sind nicht gefährlich. Es sind die Situationen in die man sich begibt.
wenn ich nachts auf eine Kuh Wiese gehen würde und die ärgere oder so, dann kann es auch sein dass mich eine tottrampelt oder tritt. Ne Kühe werden ja nun nicht als die Gefährlichsten Tiere angesehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Juli 2021)

Leonb schrieb:


> Es sind die Situationen in die man sich begibt. wenn ich nachts auf eine Kuh Wiese gehen würde und die ärgere oder so, dann kann es auch sein dass mich eine tottrampelt oder tritt. Ne Kühe werden ja nun nicht als die Gefährlichsten Tiere angesehen.



Zum Beispiel irgendwelche unbedarften und leichtsinnigen Wanderer auf einer Alm. Dort kommt es ja wohl häufiger zu Angriffen von Muttertieren, gerade wenn die Wanderer noch einen Hund dabei haben. Warnhinweise werden sicherlich gerne einmal geflissentlich überlesen und der arme Landwirt dann später verklagt bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## UMueller (24. Juli 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ganz einfach nur dumm - dagegen wächst aber auch kein Kraut im Garten.
> 
> ...



Jackass halt. Die haben nur dummes, blödes und leichtsinniges gemacht. Gab mal eine Serie auf MTV vor ca. 20 Jahren. Da konnteste manchmal nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Juli 2021)

Für mich ist die ganze Truppe so interessant wie der Sack Reis, der immer umfällt ....
Ich fand schon damals in den 90ern die "Aktionen" (So viel Mich trinken, bis sie kotzen müsssen & Co) einfach nur grottig. Den Hype konnte ich nie nachvollziehen. Oder ich war früher schon zu alt dafür.


----------

